# Had fun and killed a few Crows. Picture.



## irdaniel

Jim, Daniel and Steve.


----------



## Triple B

nice hunt, did you guys call those in by hand? decoys??


----------



## irdaniel

Started out using hand calls then turned the electric caller on. Had several decoys out.


----------



## alleyyooper

What is the red thing in the middle of the spread?

 Al


----------



## Paulk

i've never hunted crow but i think it would fun, so you shoot them just to get rid of them right


----------



## irdaniel

alleyyooper said:


> What is the red thing in the middle of the spread?
> 
> Al


I believe the "red thing" is a skinned and discarded bobcat carcase.


----------



## irdaniel

Paulk said:


> i've never hunted crow but i think it would fun, so you shoot them just to get rid of them right


Hunting crow is a complete blast. Crows are very intelligent. Just when you think you have it figured out, they will fool you. Some people will eat them...I chose not to. You can discard them and let nature dispose, or breast them out, boil, grind and feed your cat.


----------



## Paulk

Hey i went out and tried crow hunting and i actually called in two. i never got a shot because they just flew away, but it was still lots of fun.


----------



## dfisher

Use to carry a crow call while grouse hunting and scouting turkeys in Southeastern Ohio. You can really get them going with a young crow distress call. Dive bomb right through the trees to see what's going on. Pretty fun.

Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## OBSESSED

decoys make the hunt, hit or miss if u dont have any and this is the time of yr to really get em!


----------



## Bgunit68

Crow hunting has become an adiction. I now have 20 crow sounds on my Fox Pro. I have eight decoys. I just got the Mojo Crow. My buddy and I hunt them every weekend. We didn't get out yesterday but Saturday we shot 25. Last weekend we shot 48. 23 on Saturday and 15 on Sunday. I got some video but this after noon I'm taking the camera out and getting pics of our set up and blind.


----------



## Bore.224

Yeah I got a case of 12 ga #6 shells, that are waiting for me to take them crow hunting. Soon I will go


----------



## OBSESSED

Thats a lot of crows, much effort for you guys? seems like im always on the move when i hunt crows never end up getting a lot.


----------



## Bgunit68

We set up in on the edge of a field about 300 yards from their fly way. I have my Fox Pro, Mojo Crow and a few decoys. I keep the crow spinning but wait to see a crow or two in the fly way then hit the caller. After we shoot 3 or 4 birds we gather them up and will put them in the crotch of a close by tree or make a "V" out of cut corn stalks and prop their head up. We only hunt on Saturday and Sunday and can honestly say we haven't had a weekend with less than 40 birds all year. One weekend we shot more than 60. 56 confirmed kills and a half dozen or more that dropped but ran into the woods on the other side of the field. The buzzards and Hawks and Falcons have eaten really well around the farm. When we show up for the first hunt every weekend all that is left of our previous weekend hunt is a pile of feathers, wing, feet and bones. We built an awesome blind on the edge of the field. Crow Closed yesterday but Turkey opens 05/01. The blind is perfect for that as well. I have some pictures from last weekend I'll upload tonight or tomorrow.


----------

